# 2004 Altima - White smoke after valve cover replacement - HELP



## dh0765 (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently noticed oil in the spark plug well on cylinder 1, and determined that a valve cover replacement was needed due to the seals for the spark plug shafts being built into the cover. Purchase new Doorman valve cover which came with the new outer gasket as well. I also decided to go ahead an install new PCV valve as well, due to the hard access for replacing it. Installed new valve cover and PCV valve. Initial start up was fine, no oil in spark plug holes now. Drove for approx 30 mile trip. Car sat for 15 minutes or so, but when started again, white smoke pouring from exhaust pipe. Any thoughts as to what the issue could be? There was absolutely no smoke prior to the valve cover replacement at all. Car is running good, no codes or lights. Just a lot of white smoke now.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The valve cover replacement event and the white smoke event are probably not related since you drove for 30 MI trouble free. Sometimes a little white smoke may show during cold startup which is just water vapor due to condensation. If you see constant white smoke after the engine is fully warmed up, that indicates that coolant may be seeping into one or more cylinders and being vaporized; a possible blown head gasket. Run a compression test on all cylinders to determine engine condition.


----------



## doombug (Jun 8, 2017)

Take a look at this:

https://youtu.be/zVhnlOoEhH4

The dorman valve cover is defective.


----------



## doombug (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a 2005 nissan altima with a 2.5 and I had the same issue after changing the valve cover. I put an OEM Nissan valve cover on and no more smoking.


----------

